# Changing the screensaver to my own personal picture



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I dont know if i am saying this right  re screen saver
I am new to this with a white kindle dx
when the kindle is in sleep mode
i dont like the pictures it shows
i would love to have a photo of my little dog
or another photo....  i have in black and white

how do I change to that.. it would be more pleasing to me

I saw on one of the topics here how to do it
but It is all so confusing to me.. and I dont want to make a mistake

but first is it possible to do this

re my own personal photo 

thank you

coco


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Coco it is ABSOLUTELY possible. Many people here on these boards do it with regularity. If you go down and visit the Kindleboards Photo Gallery, you will find a thread filled with TONS of DX Screensavers. These are pics people here on KB have created to share with others who also dislike the preset screensavers.

Many other's prefer to use their own pictures. Your personal pictures need to be in black & white, and sized to fit the DX.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

thank you..  how big do the black and white's have to be
and do you have easy steps to do this.
I am so so new at this.

also would that require deleting the ones the kindle came with 
or does putting a black and white photo I have in my picture file
on laptop override what kindle came with.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I found this when I went to photo gallery
http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php

I could put a photo of my own on the kindle
could i put more than one

and is this a good site

do i have to have my kindle plugged into my laptop

or


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

hi again
i put a photo that was a bit smaller
and it cut off half the face
what did i do wrong
thank you and sorry for all the posts...... 

I did what it said on the site i showed and it didnt work
so i did what it said on the photo gallery site


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

got it.... 
i created a folder
but did not put a subfolder
did not know how to do it

quesiton if i turn off kindle
but have the whispernet on 
i goes to those awful came with kindle photos.

but if i dont turn off and just leave it with whispernet on
then the photo i put stays

do i make sense lol


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

The DX screensavers need to be 824 x 1200. Which software version is your DX running?  This will determine which screensaver hack files you should use.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

i use windows 7 internet explorer 8
i have the photo i made smaller 
to my screen now.
it is not in sleep mode
but i have whispernet turned off

if i turn of kindle
i go back to the kindles photos

but the personal photo is on my screen now


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

it sounds like you have the picture in the wrong location. I don't have a DX so I don't know all the answers. But, once you get it in the correct place, it will be your sleep-mode picture.
Don't bother turning your Kindle completely off. There is no need. Just put it in sleep mode with whispernet off and it wont use any energy.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

doesnt put it in sleep mode mean pushing the little slide button on top of the kindle...
i have the photo in kindle folder on my pc in kindle

now it is in sleep mode automatically and the picture is back to agatha christie


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL ok there is always humor in all things right...
well I went to put it in full screen mode 
and the whole photo got all distorted.
so i deleted the whole thing 
and will start again...


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

started again
started the two folders
did it all as per the instructions
and then went to kindle
pressed alt z
and no new book called screensaves turned up on kindle

maybe i should just try again another time

take a deep breath....and chillllllllllllllllllllllllll lol


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a screensaver question, so I thought I'd ask it here.  Will we be able to transfer our screensavers from K2 to K3.  Same size screen, right?  I don't know if this has been addressed.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

*If* we can jailbreak the K3, and then *when* the hacks are actually updated, yes, it'll work, it's the same screen size.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cocod2 said:


> started again
> started the two folders
> did it all as per the instructions
> and then went to kindle
> ...


cocod2, it sounds as though you have not run the screensaver hack on your Kindle. The site you mentioned above is a screensaver picture generator. You can't just make a picture and move it over to your Kindle. You have to run the screensaver hack first.

First, determine which version of the Kindle software you Kindle is running by clicking Menu Button/Settings. There will be numbers on the bottom right of the band at the bottom of the screen. It could say 2.5.5 or something like that. If it is 2.5.5., go here to get all the files and instructions you need for both the screensaver hack and the font hack:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004

If it is something lower than 2.5.5 (like 2.3.x), let me know. You will have to use a different version of the screensaver hack.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am a white Dx and I have 2.5.6

so i go to your link
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004

and follow what it says right...
i dont even know what screen saver hack means


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was looking at something Leslie posted on a thread
questions and answers

it ask press alt shift zero..... do you press one key at a time
i made a picture file
and a sub file.... as well
the picture was in the sub file
should the picture also be in the picture file

How do I put custom screensavers on my Kindle? 
« Reply #20 on: December 22, 2008, 07:45:02 AM »

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q: How do I put custom screensavers on my Kindle?

A: Follow these steps:

1. Attach the Kindle to a computer using the USB cord.

2. Using Windows Explorer (or whatever you use to see individual files/folders) , you should see a new drive called Kindle under My Computer. Go to that drive. (Or if you have an SD card in your Kindle, you can go to the SD drive.)

3. Create a new folder called "pictures" and a subfolder called "screensavers" under it. Make sure both folder names are all lowercase.

4. Copy your image files into the screensavers folder. Your pictures should be 600×800 pixels and black & white, and in either .jpg or .png format.

5. After copying is complete and it is safe, remove the Kindle from the USB connection.

6. Go to your Home menu and press alt-z. This will create a new book called "screensavers" . Open it. You'll see each of your pictures. You can advance through them with the previous page and next page buttons. [[Note: The new book will appear at the END of your book list]]

7. While viewing your pictures, look at the bottom of the Kindle screen. If you see your battery indicator and Menu prompt, press alt-F to go into Full Screen mode.

8. On each photo, press alt-shift-0 (i.e., alt-shift-zero). After a brief delay, you'll get a message that your picture has been exported as screensaver. Click Close on the message.

9. Navigate to each of the pictures you want to use and repeat the above step.

10. When you've got all your pictures loaded, test them by going into and out of sleep mode. Alt-aA (i.e., alt-font size button) puts it to sleep and wakes it up again. Each time it sleeps, it should use a different image. If you see the same image all the time, relook at Step 3.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cocod2 said:


> I was looking at something Leslie posted on a thread
> questions and answers
> 
> it ask press alt shift zero..... do you press one key at a time
> ...


They are very old directions for the Kindle 1. Notice they are from Dec. 2008. You need to follow the latest hack instructions at the site I gave you. The "hack" is the method of getting your pictures on your Kindle. Read that page in detail and follow it step-by-step for the screensaver hack. You have to do the "jailbreak" first, as explained on that site. All the files you need to do it are at that site.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cocod2, those are directions for putting screensavers on a K1. They will not work on a DX. For the DX, you'll need to install the screensaver hack.

This should help:
http://www.kindleminds.net/2010/07/07/updated-screensaver-hack/


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cocod2, here is the important part of the site I sent you for the screensaver hack:



> * Jailbreak
> 
> Download the attached kindle-2.5-jailbreak-0.1.N.zip file, and unpack it. In here, you'll find a bunch of .bin files, and a src directory.
> Leave the directory alone, and upload the correct update_*_install.bin file for your kindle to the root directory of your Kindle.
> ...


Also this site has a picture tutorial on how to do it:

http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.5.x_Kindles

Make sure you use the proper hack files for your Kindle (DX or DXi).


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

thank you ..i will read it and if i have any questions be back!
i wont do it if i am not absolutely sure of what I am doing


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cocod2 said:


> thank you ..i will read it and if i have any questions be back!
> i wont do it if i am not absolutely sure of what I am doing


That's a good idea. If you're not comfortable with it, you should probably not do it.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

OK
I always say when in doubt...  lol  THINK


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

BTW, I'm pretty sure the (latest) hacks *do* install/work on fw 2.0/2.2/2.3. Don't have the device to test it, but I don't see why that wouldn't work . [technically, we could skip the jailbreak step with dedicated fw 2.3 packages, but the 'manual' jailbreak should also work].

But to steer back on topic, yeah, don't do it if you're not sure .


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am not sure.. so don't feel it is worth it....
thanx for all the responses
at least I learnt something tonite


----------

